# Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus



## Leveller (3. März 2018)

Hallo,
 der Frühling naht und damit wird's auch mal wieder Zeit am Angelboot zu basteln.

 Bisher fahre ich mit einem Traxxis 80 an 2 AGMs mit 105Ah. Zudem betreibe ich noch eine 50Ah AGM für die Verbraucher wie Echolot, LEDs, USB und so Schnickschnack.
 Da das immer ganz schön nervig ist die 33kg AGMs ins Boot zu hieven und das auch nicht gerade Geschwindigkeitsvorteile auf dem Wasser gibt|kopfkrat war mein Plan diese durch Lithium-Akkus zu ersetzen. Für den Antrieb hab ich auch schon einen 24V 100Ah-Akku gekauft. Parallel ist jetzt noch ein 12V 40Ah Lithium-Akku für die Verbraucher in Planung. 
 Und da ich schon mal dabei bin hab ich mir natürlich gleich noch einen Motorguide XI5 80 der ja ebenfalls 24V braucht in den Kopf gesetzt. Bietet sich an, da ich ein Lowrance-Echolot benutze.
 Soviel zur Planung, jetzt mal zu meinen Fragen:
 Ich würde die Akkus gern fest verbauen und eben auch ein entsprechendes Ladegerät mit verbauen. Kennt jemand ein Ladegerät, welches beide Akkus gleichzeitig laden kann, oder brauch ich immer einen Spannungswandler? 
 Da die Motoren dann beide an der 24V-Batterie hängen, sollte ich einen Hauptschalter für jeden Motor einbauen oder reicht einer für beide? Ich habe auch geplant für jeden Motor getrennt eine 60A Sicherung einzubauen, ist das richtig?

 Ich glaub das sind so im Wesentlichen meine Fragen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen?


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

unbedingt alle verbraucher einzeln absichern und auch 2 hauptschalter für die motoren

ich würde alles auf 24 v aufbauen und auch mit 24 v laden, dann einen spannungswandler auf 12 v verbauen mit einem hauptschalter davor für die 12 v verbraucher

achte auch auf den kabelquerschnitt falls du verlängern musst


----------



## FlitzeZett (5. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Generell ist es aber aufgrund möglicher Störungen besser das Echolot separat zu versorgen.


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

jo separat an den wandler


----------



## newmie2205 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Welchen 12V und 24V Akku hast du dir besorgt?


----------



## Leveller (6. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

also 24V hab ich mir diesen hier bestellt:
http://greenakku.de/Batterien/Lithi...::1569.html?MODsid=esdfl781i18tfueb731cn3e6t1

 eine 12V-Batterie hab ich mir bis jetzt noch nicht ausgesucht.

 Meine 12V-Verbraucher hängen alle an einem Schaltpaneel in das für alle Stromkreise separate Sicherungen eingebaut sind. 

 Gute Ladegeräte für Lithium-Akkus scheinen schwierig zu finden zu sein. Insbesondere solche, welche 2 unterschiedliche Batterien gleichzeitig laden können. 
 Mein Plan war jedoch alles mehr oder weniger fest zu verbauen und nicht ständig das Ladegerät umklemmen zu müssen. Und zwei separate Ladegerät fänd ich nun auch nicht besonders glücklich.

 Vielleicht hat da ja noch jemand nen Tip?


----------



## newmie2205 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Krass! 700€ günstiger bei gleicher Leistung als Rebel Cell!


----------



## Leveller (6. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Krass! 700€ günstiger bei gleicher Leistung als Rebel Cell!




 ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Bieten die auch spezielle Ladegeräte an oder reicht jedes 24 Volt Ladegerät .


----------



## newmie2205 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Bytheway: 

MinnKota und Motorguide empfehlen KEINE Li-Ion Akkus zu verwenden, da es wohl zur Überhitzung an einigen Bauteilen kommen kann. Bei Verwendung von diesen Akkus ist die Garantie erloschen. 

Dies teilte mir ein seriöser Händler auf Nachfrage mit.


----------



## zokker (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Bytheway:
> 
> MinnKota und Motorguide empfehlen KEINE Li-Ion Akkus zu verwenden, da es wohl zur Überhitzung an einigen Bauteilen kommen kann. Bei Verwendung von diesen Akkus ist die Garantie erloschen.
> 
> Dies teilte mir ein seriöser Händler auf Nachfrage mit.


Kann ich kaum glauben. 12 V sind 12 V, was soll denn da überhitzen?


----------



## newmie2205 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Nein 12v (24v) sind eben nicht 12v (24V), sondern im Falle von LiIon 16,8V (29,4V). Wie der einzelne damit umgeht muss jeder selbst entscheiden. („Kann“ zu Beschädigungen führen, Zitat Ende, und auf der MinnKota Website kann man das auch nachlesen)


----------



## FlitzeZett (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

Deswegen gibt bei YouTube auch diverse Videos der Händler wo die Montage der Rebell Akkus beschrieben wird. Da geht es genau um diese Probleme. Das mit der Garantie ist mir aber auch neu


----------



## mlkzander (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*

ich habe den minn 5 jahre lang mit lifepo gefahren..........
traurig und arm dass die ihre geräte nicht an die "neuen" techniken anpassen

ps: rebell ist reiner nepp, frech überteuert


----------



## zokker (8. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Nein 12v (24v) sind eben nicht 12v (24V), sondern im Falle von LiIon 16,8V (29,4V). Wie der einzelne damit umgeht muss jeder selbst entscheiden. („Kann“ zu Beschädigungen führen, Zitat Ende, und auf der MinnKota Website kann man das auch nachlesen)


Aha, das wußte ich nicht, das die Leerlaufspannung so hoch ist. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## newmie2205 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich habe den minn 5 jahre lang mit lifepo gefahren..........
> traurig und arm dass die ihre geräte nicht an die "neuen" techniken anpassen
> 
> ps: rebell ist reiner nepp, frech überteuert



LifePo4 hat eine geringere Spannung als Li-Ion a la RebeCell...


----------



## magut (9. März 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von AGM auf Lithium-Akkus*



Leveller schrieb:


> also 24V hab ich mir diesen hier bestellt:
> http://greenakku.de/Batterien/Lithi...::1569.html?MODsid=esdfl781i18tfueb731cn3e6t1
> 
> eine 12V-Batterie hab ich mir bis jetzt noch nicht ausgesucht.
> ...




hat mit diesen genannten Akkus jemand Erfahrung?  Such sowas für meinen MinnKota em 80 und die sind echt preislich um einiges günstiger als die Rebel
LG
Mario


----------

